# PARTING OUT - 2017 Fisher XV2



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

Mid 2017 year build, only saw 2 light storms before it ended up in a ditch.

The A-frame took the brunt of the force and twisted so it is junk and the piston on the driver side angle cylinder is junk.
Driver side wing has one bent X-brace and small pinch to skin, and top center of pass wing skin is also slightly wrinkled.
Everything else looks "OK"

Before I repair it, wanted to put up and consider breaking it up for parts.
** Need to sell pump assembly or passenger wing before I will sell anything else **

Passenger side wing complete with trip edge/springs but NO skin or cutting edges - $1000
Driver side wing complete with trip edge/springs but NO skin or cutting edges - $250
Yellow powder coated steel skins (pass/driver sides) - $200/75
Cutting edges like new w/ hardware - $300
Pump complete ready to bolt on with module and wiring - $1400
MM2 XV2/XtremeV/XLS headgear with lift triangle, jack and all hardware but no lift piston - $800
Larger XV2 1.75" lift piston - $160
Angle piston - $275
Like new updated style intensifires - $240
Shoe kit - $100
Used T-frame off different plow - $350
New Push beam (attaches to rear of t-frame) $220

Not looking to sell complete, but would for $3700. All prices cash

Have a machine to load


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Probably a long shot, but is the shoe kit still available?

NYH1.


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

Pump and headgear is sold. So are lights.

Shoes are still available. Call it $120 with shipping and paypal fees. If interested send me a PM


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

PM sent.

NYH1.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

if not interested in item for sale, then no need to post in the for sale threads

thanks


----------

